# My apistogramma cacatuoides



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

I thought I would put these up as deadfish hates them and hasn't seen a good male personally I think he is stunning and they aren't very common around here.

Double red german breed the male has double in size and length of dorsal fins since I first purchased him.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

He's stunning!

I love them, but can't seem to keep males alive.


----------



## madzarembski (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice Caca Hubbynz. Really bright. Wait till he's patrolling his turf and trys to stand off against other like size fish. They are stunning.

Cichlidaholic, I wish a few more of my spawn would be female. All I seem to have are males. I guess I'll have to play with my water some.


----------



## DCguy (Mar 9, 2008)

> I wish a few more of my spawn would be female. All I seem to have are males. I guess I'll have to play with my water some.


Uwe Romer's research has shown that temperature is the factor that most determines sex in Apistos. He says that at 26 C (78 F) will produce balanced sex ratios. Higher temps will produce more males and cooler temps more female. I have found this to be relatively true but still get some spawns that are skewed.

DC


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

Figured I would post some updates
































































First batch of 12 offspring around 4 months of age....two more batches in the way (waiting to sell in a couple of weeks)


















Top quality male offspring....pretty much an exact replica of the dad perhaps potential to be better....will keep for breeding stock


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow!  Stunning!


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet Lord that IS a beautiful fish!!!!!!! =D>


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Isn't that a 'triple' red due to the presence of red in the dorsal, caudal, and anal fins?


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

Yeah I have already thought he was a triple even though he was sold as a double.....all my male juves are triples too but the females have very faint orange colouring as of yet.

The young males dorsal fin extensions are a lot longer than his fathers in contrast to size especially considering my large male had very limited dorsal extensions when I first got him despite being then twice the size of his prodigal son.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice! The little ones should be amazing, as well!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Id love to find some around here.


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi. WOW... that is an amazing looking fish :drooling: :drooling: .. Wish I could find some around here but they never seem to be available... Giood luck with the young ones they look amazing also...
Sue


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

klumsyninja said:


> Id love to find some around here.


You can...Talk to Larry!


----------



## labido27 (Apr 11, 2009)

Can appistos do well in a 10 gallon tank? :-? If so how many can I put in a 10 gallon tank? The picture of you appisto is awesome! :thumb: I love the way his fins look like flames.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You might pull it off in a tank that small, with just a single apisto...I'd prefer going with a 20L, and having a nice pair!


----------

